# How would a brand new 20" iMac handle games?



## owen-b (May 30, 2007)

I'm considering picking up a current 2.16 GHz 20" iMac with the 128MB graphics card and upgrading to 2GB RAM, or whatever similar iMac that may or may not be released after WWDC. 

How do they handle games like The Movies (which stutters a bit and slows down after a while and can only show the low res graphics on my 1.5GHz Powerbook with 1GB RAM and 128MB VRAM), or Civ IV?


----------



## supanatral (Jun 4, 2007)

I havn't had the chance to try that game yet, but I would be very surprised if it can't handle it on atleast a higher rez let alone the highest. Besides, I'm sure that the reason why it slows down after a while is due to the heat build up in your notebook. iMacs have better ventalation and will you probly won't be able to notice it slowing down.


----------



## chevy (Jun 4, 2007)

My iMac 24", 2.16 GHz, 7600, is a fantastic game machine, in MacOS and in Windows modes.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 9, 2007)

The iMac 20" with its Radeon X1600 is a good game system. I have a MacBook Pro with the same gfx card (although clocked slower), and I'm able to play games at maximum gfx quality or close at 1280x800 or 1024x768 depending on what the game supports.

I'm sure there'll be a new iMac coming soon though.

Doug


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 9, 2007)

I've used the iMac 20" with Medal of Honor, and it totally rocks.


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2007)

I use my 20" iMac at work to play Prey when production is slow.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 9, 2007)

Even the 17 in. with 64 mb vram is amazing, so the 20 in with 128 mb vram is incredible.


----------



## Spiritusindomit (Jan 21, 2008)

By my estimation, not very well, but I expect perfect antialiasing, 1600x1200 to 2048x1576 resolution, and a high framerate. If you can live without those, go for it.


----------

